# (( العمـــــــل ))



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

*العمـــــــل





صديقي ..كل منا يمر بمراحل في حياته، و في كل مرحلة يكون عليه دور ليقوم به ...
فالله خلق كل انسان لغرض مُحدد و ليقوم بدور في المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه.
فالانسان ليس مجرد كائن حيّ يعيش كباقي المخلوقات، و لكنه مخلوق عاقل يعيش لهدف .. قادر على التفكير و الانتاج .

و العمل ... وسيلة وضعها الله في حياة الانسان ليشعر بأهميته و قيمته، فالعمل بجانب أنه وسيلة لكسب العيش فهو أيضاً مصدر للمتعة و السعادة.
نتدارج مقولة شائعة عن العمل، و هي " العمل عبادة " و قد يكون المقصود بها التحفيز على العمل .. 

و لنا هنا تعليق فالعمل ليس معبود "حاشا أن يكون إله" و لكنه طريقة من طرق كثيرة لعبادة الله الواحد و ذلك من خلال الأمانة فيه و العلاقات الطيبة مع الزملاء و المرؤسين والطرق الشريفة في انجازه، فالعمل عبادة لأن فيه يظهر عمق العلاقة بالله، و أيضاً تظهر قدر مخافة الله في حياة كل منا.

ندعوك صديقي .. أن تفحص أعماقك .. هل أنت مُجتهد في عملك ؟ هل تخاف الله فيه ؟
ما مقدار أهتمامك بعملك ؟ هل أنت متراخِ أم أنك تعمل باجتهاد ؟
- نشجعك خلال هذا الأسبوع أن تجتهد في عملك ( أو دراستك – أو لربات البيوت ندعوكِ أن تجتهدي في ما تقومي به بفرح ) فالرخاوة لا تمسك صيداً أما ثروة الأنسان الكريمة فهي الاجتهاد.
- نشجعك أيضاً أن تدعو الله .. لُيبارك في رزقك ، و يكافئك على أمانتك في عملك .. فلكل مُجتهد نصيب ..و قد سبق الملك الحكيم سليمان وقال : " يد المجتهدين تسود "
- أطلب من الله أن يعطيك أفكاراً و طرقاً مبتكرة لعملك لتجعلك مُتميز في ما تقوم به .
و نحن ندعوك :
كل ما تجده يديك لتفعله فافعله بكل قوتك...


منقوووووول
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 فبراير 2011)

موضوع هام


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

موضوع متميز جدا جدا ومفيد

ولازم يكون في امانه وحب للعمل عشان نقدر نثبت وجودنا ونكون دايما للافضل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> موضوع هام


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع متميز جدا جدا ومفيد
> 
> ولازم يكون في امانه وحب للعمل عشان نقدر نثبت وجودنا ونكون دايما للافضل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (22 فبراير 2011)

Well don Abotarbo .....if we are not honest at work ....we are bade guide to Jesus Christ ......!we preach laudly by our hoisty work about Jesus Christ in silance.....!well don


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Abotarbo .....if we are not honest at work ....we are bade guide to Jesus Christ ......!we preach laudly by our hoisty work about Jesus Christ in silance.....!well don


*بليز أستاذى
من فضل حضرتك ..ياريت تكتب بالعربى أو إنجلش معرب
علشان الكل ياخد بركة ويفهم تعليقات حضرتك.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



أشكرك



*


----------



## العراقيه (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على روعه الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> شكرا على روعه الموضوع
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2011)

جميل  

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

